# String Cheese...........wait......or not????



## id2nv2nj2ca (Jan 3, 2013)

So, I smoked a Sam's Club bag of string cheese the other night, but I'm not sure whether to let it "rest" for a couple of weeks or not.  Seems there are conflicting POV's on this.  What I can tell you is this, as of the time I took it out of the smoker, and until now, it smells and tastes like a forest fire.  Will that go away.  I used my AMNPS with hickory and maple, and could NOT get TBS while cold smoking in my MES 40.  Thoughts?  I'm scared to do "real" cheese if it's all going to taste like a fire in my mouth. :)

Just for the heck of it, here is a "before" smoking photo.  Didn't take an "after" because it didn't look that different after I was done.













DSC_8028.jpg



__ id2nv2nj2ca
__ Jan 3, 2013


----------



## kingfishcam (Jan 3, 2013)

I had the exact same problem, twice.  After talking with TJ, it appears I was burning to many pellets to fast, and my ambient temp was very low  I also decided to change wood.

So, I should receive my new amazin smoke tray and apple powder tomorrow.  I will do another very small test batch at about 80f smoker temp this weekend.  A small test of salmon will also be in deck.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh ya, the two week old test cheese still tasts like campfire.  Might as well toss it.  :(


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 3, 2013)

id2nv2nj2ca said:


> So, I smoked a Sam's Club bag of string cheese the other night, but I'm not sure whether to let it "rest" for a couple of weeks or not.  Seems there are conflicting POV's on this.  What I can tell you is this, as of the time I took it out of the smoker, and until now, it smells and tastes like a forest fire.  Will that go away.  I used my AMNPS with hickory and maple, and could NOT get TBS while cold smoking in my MES 40.  Thoughts?  I'm scared to do "real" cheese if it's all going to taste like a fire in my mouth. :)
> 
> Just for the heck of it, here is a "before" smoking photo.  Didn't take an "after" because it didn't look that different after I was done.
> 
> ...


My preference for cheese is milder wood. Hickory is pretty strong. I prefer apple, peach, and pecan. The smoke needs to be TBS. If your cheese tasted like forest fire you were burning to hot. How warm was it outside? It's been damn cold here and I have to warm my smoker up to 100* and then get the AMNTS in there (I have the tube). Then it drops in temp but the smoke keeps going. Try some real cheese, and let it rest a few weeks!


----------



## humdinger (Jan 3, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> My preference for cheese is milder wood. Hickory is pretty strong. I prefer apple, peach, and pecan. The smoke needs to be TBS. If your cheese tasted like forest fire you were burning to hot. How warm was it outside? It's been damn cold here and I have to warm my smoker up to 100* and then get the AMNTS in there (I have the tube). Then it drops in temp but the smoke keeps going. Try some real cheese, and let it rest a few weeks!


Good point Dirtsailor. I did some cheese with AMNPS oak a few weeks ago, and I thought it was a bit strong/pungent. (plus I smoked it for four hours). With my brother's b-day coming up, I took the opportunity to buy him a AMNPS package _and_ get myself some milder wood chips. Believe it or not, apple, peach and pecan were included!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 4, 2013)

Hickory & oak are fine for those used to eating smoked cheese or want a stronger flavor IF you don't smoke it too long. I use them for 2 hours & they are great after the wait. I recently smoked some sharp cheddar with hickory for 3 hours for my grandma because 2 just isn't enough for her  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






     I'm also really fond of alder & apple or a mixture of the 2. Milder woods like that are better for those who don't like a lot of strong smoke on their cheese & you can let them smoke longer as well if you want.

     id2nv2nj2ca you have to consider the size of the pieces of cheese you are smoking as well. Smaller pieces like the string cheese you smoked will take up smoke quicker than larger chunks & your time smoking them needs to be adjusted accordingly. Good luck with all your cheese adventures - smoked cheese is a wonderful thing!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 4, 2013)

Depending on your taste, for any cheese...If you desire mild smoke, use Fruit wood for no more than 2 hours, I would taste the string cheese after 1 hour since they are so small. As far as smoker temp, anything between 30* and 90*F is good. Below 30 the cheese freezes and above 90*F, melts. The AMNPS and I would guess Pellets in general generate a little bit of heat. I recently cold smoked 3 blocks of Cheddar and two slabs of Bacon, smoker Off. The outside temp was 35*F at the 2 hour point the Smoker temp was up to 80*F and stayed withing 4* for the balance of the 10 hours I smoked the Bacon. You should understand that at the low temps of cold smoking there is not the heat convection of a hot smoke. So the smoke will be thicker in the chamber and at the vent then when the rising heat is there causing the smoke to vent faster appearing as TBS. The lingering smoke will add to the intensity of the flavor so your timing becomes more important. You can also open and close the door a couple of times to rapidly pump out and freshen the smoke. Every 15 to 30 minutes over the hour or 2 will help with the intensity in the string cheese...JJ


----------

